# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Ակումբի անցուդարձ >  Հանդիպում 2

## StrangeLittleGirl

*"Հանդիպում" թեմայի շարունակություն: Սկիզբը այստեղ*

Անկապ հանդիպում էր երեկվանը:
Ի դեպ, ինձ էլ է շաբաթ օրերը շատ հարմար: Ամսի 9-ին լա՞վ է:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Անկապ հանդիպում էր երեկվանը:
> Ի դեպ, ինձ էլ է շաբաթ օրերը շատ հարմար: Ամսի 9-ին լա՞վ է:


Ինձ հարմար է:
Հաջորդ հանդիպմանը մնացել է 9 օր և համաձայն են 2 հոգի:  :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Իսկ ինձ հանդիպումը շատ դուր եկավ: Դե չգիտեմ, թե ինչպիսինն էին նախորդ հանդիպումները, քանի որ չեմ եղել, իսկ այս մեկն ինձ թվում է լավն էր, քանի որ վերջապես հանդիպեցի և ծանոթացա այն մարդկանց հետ, ում հետ, որ ցանկանում էի: Ափսոս, որ որոշները շատ քիչ մնացին մեր հետ և չկարողացա շփվել նրանց հետ, բայց հուսով եմ դեռ առիթ կլինի :Wink:  :Ոչ մի հիասթափություն չկար, ավելին, ես կասեի, որ ռեալում հազար անգամ լավն էին :Wink:  Շատ հաճելի էր ռեալում շփվել և վեր հիշել ինտերնետային խոսակցությունները  :Hands Up:  : Կցանկանայի կրկին հանդիպեինք, բայց դեռ չգիտեմ որքանով դա հնարավոր կլինի… :Sad:  
Հ.Գ. Բոլորն էլ դուրս եկան :Love:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Օգոստոսի 30-ի հանդիպումը իմ համար առաջին հանդիպումն էր ակումբի անդամների հետ: Շատ լավ էր: Մենակ մի բան դուրս չեկավ… ժամը 6-ին Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ ժամադրվելը հանցագործություն է: Կխնդրեի, որ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի հով՝ ծառի տակ, հանդիպեինք:  :Zagar:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նարե՛, ուզու՞մ ես հաջորդ հանդիպումը Կապանում անենք:
Իսկ եթե իմանամ, որ ամսի 9-ին արդեն այստեղ չես լինի, ինձ թվում է, որ ոչ ոք դեմ չի լինի, եթե մյուս հանդիպումը մի քիչ շուտ անենք:  :Wink:

----------


## Kita

Ճիշտ է… :Smile:  շուտ անենք…
վաղը չհանդիպե՞նք… :Hands Up:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վաղն ինձ հարմար չի, բայց եթե ուզում եք, դուք արեք

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օգոստոսի 30-ի հանդիպումը իմ համար առաջին հանդիպումն էր ակումբի անդամների հետ: Շատ լավ էր: Մենակ մի բան դուրս չեկավ… ժամը 6-ին Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ ժամադրվելը հանցագործություն է: Կխնդրեի, որ հաջորդ անգամ ավելի հով՝ ծառի տակ, հանդիպեինք:


Դե ուրեմն ասա, թե որ ծառի տակ հանդիպենք։  :Tongue:  Ծառի անունն ասա։   :LOL:  
Լավ, դա դեռ կորոշենք։ :Wink:  
Վաղը հարմար չի, քանի որ ոչ բոլորն են ամեն օր ֆորում մտնում, որ իմանան հանդիպման մասին։ Հարկավոր է գոնե մի քանի օր առաջ հայտարարել հանդիպման օրը, ժամը և վայրը։ Դե, բնականաբար, մինչ այդ պետք է քննարկել, որպեսզի հանրավորինս շատ մարդկանց հարմար լինի։
Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ կլինի, եթե մյուս շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր անենք։ Եթե Arisol-ը մինչև շաբաթ օրը մեկնելու է, ուրեմն այս անգամ կարելի է ուրիշ օր անել, դրանից հետո նոր կսկսենք շաբաթ օրերը հանդիպել։ Ի՞նչ կարծիքներ կան։ :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինձ բոլոր օրերն էլ հարմար են: Ոչ սովորում եմ, ոչ էլ աշխատում  :Sad:  
Կարող է մի օր լինի, գնամ դիպլոմս վերցնեմ ու վերջ: Էդ էլ, որ լինի ցերեկը կլինի:

----------


## Arisol

:Blush:  Դե ես երևի մինչև ուրբաո օրը ստեղ կլինեմ, քանի որ գործեր ունեմ: Երևի թե էս շաբաթ-կիրակի ոչ մեկին հարմար չի, երկրորդն էլ Անահիտը նշեց արդեն, որ անդամներից որոշները ամեն օր չեն մտնում, այդ պատճառով կարծում եմ, որ կարելի ա հաջորդ հանդիպումը կազմակերպել եկող շաբաթվա ընթացքում, մինչև ուրբաթ օրը… :Think:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Arisol: Հանդիպման մեծ մասը կախված է քեզնից: Դու ասա քեզ ո՞ր օրն է հարմար: Իսկ եթե մինչև ուրբաթ ամեն օր էլ հարմար է, ապա մնում է Uluana-ն կազմակերպի (իր մոտ լավ է ստացվում)

----------


## Arisol

Բյուրակնը հիմա չի կար ա գրառում կատարի, այդ պատճառով ներկայացնեմ մեր ընդհանուր որոշումը: Երկար-բարակ քննարկելուց հետո եկանք էն եզրակացությանը, որ հաջորդ հանդիպումը տեղի կունենա երկուշաբթի օրը, ամսի 4-ին, ժամը 19:00 Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ, ուշանալ չկա, ուշացողները թող զանգեն և գտնեն մեզ, որ անցած անգամվա նման գրիլ չդաչնանք :Wink: 
Եթե կան մարդիկ, որոնց հարմար չի, ապա թող ներկայացնեն իրենց տարբերակը

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ինձ հարմար է:

----------


## kiki

ինձ երևի ոչ: գործեր ունեմ, բայց հաստատ ասել դեռ չեմ կարող:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինձ էլ է երևի հարմար կլինի։  :Wink:

----------


## Cleopatra

> ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Ակումբի հերթական *հանդիպումը* կկայանա շաբաթ օրը ժամը *17:30* Սքուեր Ուանում
> 
> Հատուկ խնդրանք հանդիպման եկող անդամներին, ով կարա թող հետը կլոր սեղան բերի


 Ափսոս, չեմ կարող գալ, բայց մի ուրիշ անգամ, որ ստացվի կլոր սեղանը իմ կողմից :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ժողովուրդ, ձեզ բարի ժամանց ու  հաճելի երեկո… :Smile:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Իսկ մեզ բանանով կհյուրասիրե՞ս…   (կատակ), հանդիպման մասին տեղեկություններ իմանալու համար ուշադիր հետևի այս բաժնի գրառումներին… Տեսնենք մեր ակտիվիստները ո՞րտեղ կլոր սեղան կգտնեն 
> …*Հայ*, ո՞ւր է մեր բանանով կարկանդակը… այն մենք պետք  է վայելեինք դեռ անցյալ հանդիպման ժամանակ…


Մենք տենց չենք պայմանավորվել...
Ես ասեցի եթե գտնվի մեկը , որ իմ համար բանանով կարկանդակ  պատրաստի, էտ դեպքում կվայելենք միասւն, բայց չգտնվեց տենց մեկը:  :Smile:   Իմ ուզածից ոչ մեկ դեռ չի կարացել սարքի...

----------


## Taurus

|Շատ ուրախ ու հետաքրքիր հադիպում ա , բոլորը իրար հետ լոզու են գտնում, ֆռին լավ ժարիտ ա արած , պատառաքաղը չեն մոռացել, Արշակն ու Արթուրը իրար հետ համարյա չեն խոսում , որովհետև ես չեմ գնացել :Diablo:

----------


## Artgeo

Հանդիպումը ի դեպ լավ անցավ, նամանավանդ, որ էդոն չկար  :Tongue:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Լա անցավ։ Ցավոք ես հիմա հիվանդ եմ, ջերմություն ունեմ  :Sad: 
Արթուր սաղ դու ես մեղավոր։ Անցած հանդիպմանը ասացիր. «եթե տաք, հետո էլ սառը ջրով լողանաս, ապա չես մրսի»։  :Angry2: 
Ոչ միայն մրսեցի այլ նաև հիվանդացա։ Բա հիմա ես ի՞նչ եմ անելու։  :Cray:

----------


## Taurus

> Լա անցավ։ Ցավոք ես հիմա հիվանդ եմ, ջերմություն ունեմ 
> Արթուր սաղ դու ես մեղավոր։ Անցած հանդիպմանը ասացիր. «եթե տաք, հետո էլ սառը ջրով լողանաս, ապա չես մրսի»։ 
> Ոչ միայն մրսեցի այլ նաև հիվանդացա։ Բա հիմա ես ի՞նչ եմ անելու։


ինչ պիտի անես , պիտի լավանաս :Smile:

----------


## linus

Եկեք ես շաբաթ հանդիպենք, բայց մի քիչ շուտ, ասենք ժամը 4ին.
եթե ես շաբաթ չհանդիպենք ապա ես այս տարում էլ չեմ կարողանա գալ  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հատուկ linus-ի խնդրանքով…
*Ամսի 16-ին՝ ժամը 16-ին SQUARE ONE*

Ես մի քիչ կուշանամ  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Աչքիս էս անգամ շատ ենք լինելու  :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Աչքիս էս անգամ շատ ենք լինելու


1 հոգով հաստատ քիչ կլինեք  :Tongue:  
ես չեմ գալու

----------


## Artgeo

Չէ, հոգով շատ ավելի շատ ենք լինելու։ Այ ֆիզիկապես մի հոգով հաստատ քիչ կլինենք, զբաղվածության պատճառով։  :Smile:  Բայց դե, կարևորը հոգինա... Չէ, ի՞նչ եմ խոսում։ Լավ չի որ չես կարող գալ... Սա իմ նախավերջին հանդիպումնա այս տարի։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Չէ, հոգով շատ ավելի շատ ենք լինելու։ Այ ֆիզիկապես մի հոգով հաստատ քիչ կլինենք, զբաղվածության պատճառով։  Բայց դե, կարևորը հոգինա... Չէ, ի՞նչ եմ խոսում։ Լավ չի որ չես կարող գալ... Սա իմ նախավերջին հանդիպումնա այս տարի։


 :Love:   դե, ես միշտ հոգով ձեր հետ եմ: Առանց ինձ էլ շատ հետաքրքիր կանցնի ու չես էլ նկատի իմ բացակայությունը: Իսկ հանդիպման համար կասեմ, որ դա ըստ երևույթին ոչ միայն քո, այլ նաև մնացածի այս տարվա նախավերջին հանդիպումն է: 
Բայց դե սխալ էլ կլինի ժամանակից առաջ վազել ու հաստատ մի բան ասել: Չգալու հավանականությունը տվյալ պահին 95% է: Այսինքն հույսեր դեռ կան :Tongue:

----------


## Artgeo

:Secret:  Դե էլ չասեմ...

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Դե էլ չասեմ...


 :Love:   ես էլ քեզ եմ սիրում  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> երեխեք Գոքորն ով է? ես տենց մարդ չեմ հիշում  
> հա, մեկ էլ Ուրվականին եք մոռացել նշել 
> մեկ էլ Synopsys_vs_Lycos ու Ինտելը ովքեր էին?


Առաջին երկուսին չգիտեմ , բայց Intel-ը ադմին ա, լավ տղայա:
Երբ որ քո հետ ծանոթանամ, ձեզ իրար հետ կծանոթացնեմ :LOL:

----------


## Anul

չէ, ես ի նկատի չունեյի, որ ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչում, ուղղակի պարզվում է ինքը հանդիպմանը եղել է, բայց փաստորեն չեմ նկատել.
հարցս դիմում եմ հանդիպմանը եղած անդամների  :Cool:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Վայ Anul, էս ի՞նչ անուշադիր ես  :LOL: 
Ուրվական չկար: Synopsys_vs_Lycos-ը Նորայրն է, ինչպես և Նորմարդը: Խառնում ես:
Ինտելը Արշակի հետ եկավ, կողքս էր նստած այնպես որ մենակ ինքը կարող էր բոլորին տեղնել: Թրաշով տղա ա:  :Smile: 
Գոքորն էլ, Esmeralda-ի հետ եկավ:
Շատ վատ հիշողություն ունես: :Sclerosis:  Կամ էլ շատ զբաղված էիր  :LOL:

----------


## Anul

> Վայ Anul, էս ի՞նչ անուշադիր ես 
> Ուրվական չկար: Synopsys_vs_Lycos-ը Նորայրն է, ինչպես և Նորմարդը: Խառնում ես:
> Ինտելը Արշակի հետ եկավ, կողքս էր նստած այնպես որ մենակ ինքը կարող էր բոլորին տեղնել: Թրաշով տղա ա: 
> Գոքորն էլ, Esmeralda-ի հետ եկավ:
> Շատ վատ հիշողություն ունես: Կամ էլ շատ զբաղված էիր


չէ, փաստորեն ես բոլորին էլ նկատել եմ, ուղղակի նիկերն եմ սխալ իմացել.
իսկ փաստորեն իմ դիմացը նստած Նորայրի նիկը Synopsys_vs_Lycos է  :Blink:  
ես էլ իրան անընդհատ Ուրվական էի ասում, իսկ ինքը հեչ էլ չէր դիմադրում  :LOL:  հետո որ անցյալ հանդիպմանը Նորմարդն ու Ուրվականն էին իրար հետ եկել, ու որ ինչ որ ձեզ չէին գտել, ինձ մոտ տենց էլ տպավորվել էր, որ Նորմարդու հետ անպայման պետք է Ուրվականը լինի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> երեխեք Գոքորն ով է? ես տենց մարդ չեմ հիշում  
> հա, մեկ էլ Ուրվականին եք մոռացել նշել 
> մեկ էլ Synopsys_vs_Lycos ու Ինտելը ովքեր էին?


Synopsys_vs_Lycos-ը Նորայրներից մեկն է, :Smile:    հենց քո դիմաց էր նստած։ Ուրվականը չէր եկել հանդիպմանը։ Հավանաբար հենց Synopsys_vs_Lycos-ին ես կարծել, թե Ուրվականն է։  :LOL:  
Intel-ն էլ իմ հետ եկավ ու նստել էր սեղանի ճակատին՝ թամադայի տեղում։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
Վայ, մինչ ես գրում էի, մի հարուր հոգի արդեն պատասխանեց  :LOL:

----------


## Anushik

բարև բոլորին, վերջապես վերադարձա Հայաստան :Smile: 
չեք հավատա, բայց կարոտել էի այս ֆոռումը ու ձոր գրառումները: այնքան թեմա կա կարդալու, չեմ էլ հասցնի երևի :Smile: 

կաշխատեմ մյուս հանդիպմանը գալ, ուզում եմ բոլորիդ իրական կյանքում տեսնել, չնայած կարծում եմ իմ ներկայությունը ոչ բոլորի համար հաճելի կլինի :Smile:

----------


## Anul

համոզված եմ, որ բոլորն էլ մեծ հաճույքով կուզենան ծանոթանալ քեզ հետ. ինչու ես նման անհեթեթ բաներ խոսում?  :Ok:   ինչ-որ պատճառ կա?

----------


## Anushik

չէ, ոչինչ էլ չկա :Smile: հուսով եմ :Smile: 
ամսի երեքին չեմ խոստանում, բայց մյուս անգամ կաշխատեմ գալ :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Անուշիկ, բարի վերադարձ Հայաստան ու Ակումբ  :Smile:  
Հանդիպմանն էլ առանց քաշվելու արի։ Կարծում եմ, որ բոլորին էլ հաճելի կլինի նոր ծանոթությունը։ Մենք միշտ աշխատում ենք նորեկներին լավ դիմավորել ու հուսով եմ, որ ստացվում է։ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Anushik, իսկապես արի: Խոստանում եմ խելոք պահել, եթե դու էլ քեզ խելոք պահես ու քո երազած մարդու տեղը չդնես  :LOL: 

Լավ, կատակ էր, չնեղանաս: Մենք միշտ էլ հաճույքով ենք նոր մարդկանց ընդունում:  :Wink:

----------


## John

> Հովսեփ ջան, ես քեզ հետ մենակ ֆորումով կարող եմ կապվել: Եթե ինձ հեռախոսահամար տաս, խոստանում եմ բարեխղճորեն յուրաքանչյուր հանդիպման մասին տեղեկացնել


 :Smile:   մերսի, պմ-ով համարս կուղարկեմ: 
Սյոմին էսօր տեսա պատահական (բնականաբար կասկադի մոտ) շատ զարմացա, երբ որ ասեց, որ մյուս հանդիպումը իրանց տանն է լինելու… անպայման կգամ :Smile:

----------


## Anul

ես էլ կարողա գամ. բայց հաստատ ձեր նշած տեղը չեմ գտնի  :Ok:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Շատ մարդիկ Անդրանիկի արձանը չգիտեն որտեղ է ու ինքան գիտեմ դրանից հետո մի կանգառ պետք է քայլենք: Առաջարկում եմ հանդիպենք մի տեղ (օպերայի կանգառում) և այնտեղից բոլորս շարժվենք: Բայց առաջարկս այդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս: 
Ժող, ձեր խորհուրդներն էլ ասեք:

----------


## John

> Շատ մարդիկ Անդրանիկի արձանը չգիտեն որտեղ է ու ինքան գիտեմ դրանից հետո մի կանգառ պետք է քայլենք: Առաջարկում եմ հանդիպենք մի տեղ (օպերայի կանգառում) և այնտեղից բոլորս շարժվենք: Բայց առաջարկս այդքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս: 
> Ժող, ձեր խորհուրդներն էլ ասեք:


Լավ առաջարկ էր Սասուն ջան 2 ձեռքով կողմ եմ ժամը 10.45 Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ հանդիպելուն…  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

Ես էլ եմ ուզում գամ.Բայց չգիտեմ կթողեն թե չէ
 Հ.գ Անդրանիկի արձանը մեր մոտ ա ու շատ հեշտ կարամ գամ.Իմիջայլոց Strannik@ ո՞ր թաղամասից ա

----------


## John

> Աա՜: Մեռնում եմ… նախանձից


Ոչինչ, ես էլ չեմ գնացել՝ դա էլ քեզ փող սփոփանք լինի…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սասուն ջան, ես քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ  :Sad:  
Ժամանակին ես էլ եմ այդ վիճակում եղել: Մյուս հանդիպումներին կաշխատենք ավելի ակտիվ կապ պահել քեզ հետ, որ գոնե քիչ նախանձես:

----------


## kiki

Amarun եկե՞լ էր...
Ան, ապրես :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Ապրում եմ  :Smile:   Զբաղվա՞ծ էիր:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Հանդիպումը լավն էր, անցավ ընկերական ջերմ մթնոլորտի ու փոխըմբռման բարձր մակարդակի վրա (նամանավանդ վերջում):




> Ոչ մանկապարտեզի մեջ էինք ես, Guest-ը, Ուլուանան, Նորմարդը, մեկ էլ կարծեմ Մելիքը, հաստատ չեմ հիշում:


Cassiopeia-ին մոռացել էս:



> Էս քանի օրը Ակումբում ցուցակա հրատարակելու Կասիոպեան, հատուկ իմ ու Նորամարդու համար


Ավելի շատ իմ համար ու իմ համար նախատեսված ցուցակը լուրջ կերպով տարբերվելու է Արթուրի համար նախատեսված ցուցակից :LOL:   :LOL:  



> Amarun եկե՞լ էր...


Հա եկել էր դու խի չկաիր մաղարիչդ բերել իր :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էդ ի՞նչ ցուցակ է լինելու:

----------


## Anul

հիմա կուզեք հաջորդ հանդիպումը STOP-ում անենք? ով չգիտի, նորից եմ ասում

*հրավիրում ենք բոլորիդ ՀՈՒՆՎԱՐԻ 30-ին, ժամը 21:00-ին` մասնակցելու STOP ակումբում(Մոսկովյան 37) կայանալիք Tarantino PARTY -ին. մուտքի արժեքը 1000 դր.*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Անու՛լ, առաջ մի ընկիր: Էդ հաջորդը չէ, հաջորդի հաջորդն է  :LOL:  Մենք դեռ ամսի 27-ին հանդիպում ունենք  :Wink:

----------


## Anul

դե հիմա ինչ կապ ունի որերորդն է, դուք ասեք, ուզում եք, որ տեղ պահենք :Blush:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ինչու՞ ոչ ոք ձայն չի հանում: Չեմ հասկանում, չե՞ք գալիս: Դե եթե հաստատ իմանամ, որ շատերը գալու են, կասեմ ինձ համար տեղ պահեք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Բաժանվել էինք երկու մասի. մանկապարտեզ և ոչ մանկապարտեզ: Ոչ մանկապարտեզի մեջ էինք ես, Guest-ը, Ուլուանան, Նորմարդը, մեկ էլ կարծեմ Մելիքը, հաստատ չեմ հիշում: Մենք էդքանով «Ի՞նչ, որտե՞ղ, ե՞րբ» էինք խաղում, իսկ մանկապարտեզը չգիտեմ, թե ինչով էր զբաղված: 
> Ավելի ուշ մի քանի րոպեով CactuSoul-ը եկավ: Բոլորը թափվեցին նրա վրա ու սկսեցին ծանոթանալ, զանազան հարցեր տալ: CactuSoul-ն էլ տակ չէր մնում, հավեսով պատասխանում էր:


Իսկ ես, CactuSoul-ին տեսնելով՝ հայտնաբերեցի, որ ճանաչում են նրան։  :Smile:  
Բայց թե ինչ հարցեր էին նրան ուղղել մեր հարգարժան մանկապարտեզցիները, և թե ինչ պատասխաններ էր նա տալիս, ցավոք, չեմ լսել այն պարզ պատճառով, որ մանկապարտեզի տարածքից դուրս էի գտնվում։ 
Սկզբում լավ անցավ, իսկ վերջում, երբ արդեն քունս տանում էր ու ուզում էի տուն գնալ, ոչ մեկը չէր գալիս։  :Aggressive:

----------


## Արշակ

> Սասուն ջան, ես քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ  
> Ժամանակին ես էլ եմ այդ վիճակում եղել:


Գոնե դու էդ թեմայով  մի խոսիր  :Nono:  
Որ հիշում եմ, էլի ջղայնանում եմ…  :Angry2: 
 :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գոնե դու էդ թեմայով  մի խոսիր  
> Որ հիշում եմ, էլի ջղայնանում եմ…


Շատ իզուր  :LOL:  Օգոստոսին նույն բանը նորից սպասվում է  :LOL: 
*
Հաջորդ հանդիպումը ամսի 27-ին՝ ժամը 17-ին, SQUARE ONE-ում*

----------


## Taurus

ով ա գալու վաղը?

----------


## Cassiopeia

> ով ա գալու վաղը?


ես չեմ գալու…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես գալու եմ:  :Smile:  Եթե ճամփին չընկնեմ-մեռնեմ, հաստատ կգամ  :LOL:

----------


## Արսեն

Անցյալ շաբաթ չեկա, սաղ մնամ, էս շաբաթ կգամ :Read:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

*Kiki* և *Հովսեփ*, անպայման կգաք: Ձեզ նվերներ պետք է փոխանցեմ:

----------


## kiki

Բյու՞ր, ի՞նչ նվեր...
ամեն դեպքում, ցավում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող գալ...

----------


## Ծով

Շատ վատ է, որ ես Նարեին չեմ տեսել… :Sad:  
Էս անգամ գալու է՞…
Մենակ չասեք հա…որովհետև էլի կնախանձեմ, որովհետև ափսոս, բայց չեմ գալու…
իսկ մինչև մյուս շաբաթ, երևի ամեն գործ մի կողմ դնեմ…
Բայց, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ցանկությունը խորանում աաաա :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Շատ վատ է, որ ես Նարեին չեմ տեսել… 
> Էս անգամ գալու է՞…
> Մենակ չասեք հա…որովհետև էլի կնախանձեմ, որովհետև ափսոս, բայց չեմ գալու…
> իսկ մինչև մյուս շաբաթ, որևի ամեն գործ ի կողմ դնեմ…
> Բայց, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ցանկությունը խարանում աաաա


Նարեն արդեն Ղափանում է…  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյու՞ր, ի՞նչ նվեր...
> ամեն դեպքում, ցավում եմ, բայց չեմ կարող գալ...


Նարեն է փոխանցել:




> Էս անգամ գալու է՞…
> Մենակ չասեք հա…որովհետև էլի կնախանձեմ, որովհետև ափսոս, բայց չեմ գալու…


Նարեն արդեն Կապանում է  :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

Դե-դե…մի տենց մեութիկներ արեք…
ոչինչ էլի կգա…
 :Kiss:  
Հատուկ Նարեի համար

----------


## Երվանդ

Էսօր ես ու MALU-ն էլ ենք գալու :Smile:   :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

Էսոր հանդիպում կա՞  :Shok:  
Գալիս եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## CactuSoul

Իիիիիիի :Sad:  … Ես էլ եմ ուզում գալ :Shout:  … Ըտենց անարդար ա :Cray:  …

----------


## Arisol

> Իիիիիիի … Ես էլ եմ ուզում գալ … Ըտենց անարդար ա …


Էհ, Անի ջան, դու հլը Երևան ես, կարող ես գնալ, բա ես ի՞նչ ասեմ :Sad:  …

----------


## kiki

> Նարեն է փոխանցել:


վայ, արդեն իմացա...

Նարե ջան, պաչիկը քեզ քիչա  :Kiss:  ...կաշխատեմ մյուս շաբաթ անպայման վերցնել...

----------


## Arisol

> վայ, արդեն իմացա...
> 
> Նարե ջան, պաչիկը քեզ քիչա  ...կաշխատեմ մյուս շաբաթ անպայման վերցնել...


Չարի, կիկի ջան  :Love:  :
Էհ, երանի երեխեքին, ով հիմա հանդիպման ա… Ախր ես էլ կարայի է հիմա հանդիպման լինել…

----------


## electrical_storm

Չգիտեմ,հիմա սահադաշտից դուրս են եկել,թե՞ չԷ… Կուզեի քշել չմուշկ,բայց հոգնած էի… շատ հավես հանդիպում էր,ու լավ էր,որ շատ մնացի… բոլորիդ սիրում եմ… հուսով եմ ես ՝լ ձեզ դուր եմ գալիս…

----------


## Kita

> Իսկ չի՞ լինի ուրիշ տեղ հավաքվենք.... եսիմ էտ Վեսթը մի քիչ անկապա ինձ թվում... ի՞նչ կասեք...


իսկ դու գտիր ասվելի լավ տեղ և առաջարկիր... :Smile:  
ցանկալի է, որ լինի մատչելի, հարմարավետ և ուտելու բան լինի բոլորիս համար, և բոլորս տեղավորվենք :Tongue:

----------


## electrical_storm

Square One-ը լավ էր...

----------


## Taurus

> Square One-ը լավ էր...


Չէի ասի, West-ի "մթնոլորտը" ավելի լավն ա, չնայած մթնոլորտ մի քիչ մառախուղային ա :Wink:  , էնքան որ ոմանց աչքերը ցավում ա!
Բայց Squer-ից լավն ա

----------


## electrical_storm

The Club-ը շատ ավելի լավնա…եկե՛ք այնտեղ հավաքվենք..մեշոկների վրա…

----------


## Kita

> The Club-ը շատ ավելի լավնա…եկե՛ք այնտեղ հավաքվենք..մեշոկների վրա…


շատ անհարմար կլիի մեզ համար, քանի որ այնտեղ բավականին թանկ է, ուտելու բան էլ չկա և շատ անհարմար կլինի մի տաս հոգով այնտեղ տեղավորվելը...
բայց մթնոլորտը շատ հաճելի է և գլխավորը այնտեղ կան փոքրիկ, կլոր սեղաններ :Tongue:  , բայց շեշտում եմ փոկրիկ...

----------


## electrical_storm

1.The Club-ում Սքուեր ՈՒանից հաստատ թանկ չի,
2.10-15 հոգով գնացել ենք ու լավ էլ հարմար տեղավորվել ենք,
3.Թեթև ուտելու բաներ կան,համ էլ չեմ կարծում թե հավաքվում ենք ուտելու համար:Համ էլ ճիշտն ասած Վեսթը շատը դուրս չեկավ,որտև իրանց ուտելիքն անկապ էր,իսկ մարտինի-ի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում
4.Եթե ձեզ թվումա,որ այնուամենայնիվ Քլաբում թանկա,ասեմ,որ դա նրանիցա,որ Քլաբում 10% չեմ վերցնում սպասարկման վարձ, դրա համար կարողա մի փոքր թանկ են,որ տեղը հանեն, սակայն կրկնում եմ,Սքուեր ՈՒանից որ հաստատ թանկ չի:
5.Սեղանների մեծությունն ի՞նչ կապ ունի:
6.Պետք չի առաջնորդվել "дешево,плохо,дешево" սկզբունքով:

----------


## Երվանդ

Հմի ուր եք էթում՞, տեղը ասեք մենքել ենք գալու

----------


## Taurus

Հիմա էս 



> *Ակումբի ծննդյան տոնի առթիվ երկրորդ հանդիպումը մարտի 24-ին ԿԱՍԿԱԴԻ ԿԱՏՎԻ ՄՈՏ, եթե անձրև եղավ, ներսում ժ. 19.00, հետո գնալու ենք Wild West, Օպերայի մոտ: Խուլ ու համրերի պալատին չհասած ա, հենց խաչմերուկում:*


ուժի մեջ ա?
…
Ստառշինա ջան ասիր մինչև հանդիպումը կասեմ ու չասիր մնաց մի օր

P.S. Բայց եկեք squr չգնանք ընդեղի պաղպաղակի մեջի ելակը սռեցված ա, ու համով չի

----------


## Artgeo

> Հիմա էս 
> 
> 
> ուժի մեջ ա?
> …
> Ստառշինա ջան ասիր մինչև հանդիպումը կասեմ ու չասիր մնաց մի օր
> 
> P.S. Բայց եկեք squr չգնանք ընդեղի պաղպաղակի մեջի ելակը սռեցված ա, ու համով չի


Ուժի մեջա ու էս անգամ Վեստա, մյուս անգամ ուր ուզում եք հանդիպեք…

----------


## Cassiopeia

Տեսնես այսօր ուղիղ 19:00-ին քանի՞ հոգի կլինեն Կասկադում :Think:  ու մինչև քանիսն ենք էլի Կասկադի մոտ սպասողական վիճակում կանգնելու…

----------


## John

> Տեսնես այսօր ուղիղ 19:00-ին քանի՞ հոգի կլինեն Կասկադում ու մինչև քանիսն ենք էլի Կասկադի մոտ սպասողական վիճակում կանգնելու…


ես կամ չեմ ուշանա, կամ չեմ գա… հույս ունեմ՝ չեմ ուշանա

----------


## Cassiopeia

Անչափ հաճելի երեկո անց կացրեցի, շնորհակալություն բոլորին :Smile:

----------


## linus

հազիվ շանս ունեմ հանդիպման գալու, հաջորդ հանդիպումը երբ և որտեղ է, միայն թե ուշ ժամի չլինի

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ժողովու՜րդ: Էս, իրար չե՞ք կարոտել: Առաջարկում եմ մարտի վերջին հանդիպումը կազմակերպել: «Մարտ» նկատի ունեմ գիժ ամսվա հետո արդեն եղանակը մեր կողմից կլինի:  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

*Հանդիպում ենք վաղը՝
մարտի 31-ին, ժամը 19:00-ին,
Square 1-ում:*
 :Smile:   :Love:   :Smile:

----------


## Delicada

> Չէ, լիքը եկող մարդ կա, ստեղ ձեն չեն հանում  
> Համ էլ գրածիցդ զգացվում ա, որ ցրում ես


Վայ բայց ինչու եմ ցրում  :Smile:  
Ասեցի մինչև հավաքվելը ձեր կասեմ կգամ թե ոչ

----------


## Apsara

Թեև ձեր ակումբի մեկօրյա անդամն եմ, բայց այսօր կգամ, հույսօվ եմ ձեր մոտ լավ են ընդունում նորեկներին

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Թեև ձեր ակումբի մեկօրյա անդամն եմ, բայց այսօր կգամ, հույսօվ եմ ձեր մոտ լավ են ընդունում նորեկներին


Բարի գալուստ :Smile:   Գնահատականը դուք ինքներդ կտաք

----------


## Աբելյան

մի խոսքով, էլի չեկա
դե ձեզ բարի ժամանց

----------


## Artgeo

19.30 կտեղափոխվենք Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ  :Smile:

----------


## Delicada

> 19.30 կտեղափոխվենք Թումանյանի արձանի մոտ


Ինձ համ ժամն է մոտիկանում համ տեղը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Kheranyan

Շատ մեծ ցանկություն ունեմ գալու և հաճույքով էլ կգայի ծանոթանալու անձամբ ձեր բոլորի հետ, որովհետև շփումը ակումբում շատ հաճելի է, սակայն այսօր մի կարևոր հաշվետվություն պետք է սարքեմ և մինչև ժամը 22:00 հաստատ չեմ կարա գամ, դրանից հետո էլ ի վիճակի էլ չեմ լինի նույնիսկ հաց ուտել, հազիվ ինձ տուն գցեմ:
Հուսով եմ հաջորդ անգամ կհարմարացնեմ:

----------


## Ծով

Ո՞նց…էսօր հանդիպում կա…Էդ ի՞նչ արագ որոշեցիք… :Sad:  
Բա շաբաթ օրը՞……… :Think:

----------


## Cesare

Ժողովուրդ նենց արեք John-ը չիմանա, որ էսօր հանդիպում եք արել… մի 2-3 ժամ առաջ հետը խոսում էի՝ ասում էր լոքշից մեռնում եմ՝ գոնե հանդիպում լիներ  :LOL: … որ էլի ֆուտբոլ կազմակերպեք՝ ես էլ հանդիպման կգամ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ժողովուրդ նենց արեք John-ը չիմանա, որ էսօր հանդիպում եք արել… մի 2-3 ժամ առաջ հետը խոսում էի՝ ասում էր լոքշից մեռնում եմ՝ գոնե հանդիպում լիներ …


Փաստորեն, լավ ենք պրծել, հա՞։  :LOL:  Լավ, կատակ եմ անում, բայց դե Հովսեփը, ավելի լավ է՝ պարապեր, մեկ է, շաբաթ օրը գալու է։  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ժողովուրդ!!!, վաղվա հանդիպումը երբ և որտեղ… :Think:  
Ինձ տեղյակ կպահեք խնդրում եմ, ես դժվար թե ինտերնետ մտնեմ, որ իմանամ:
Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն :Love:

----------

